# NFL = NoSense Fine League



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... In the last two weeks... you have concreate clear examples of the NFL is so out of wack with their fine structure (like we didn't know that already).

But:

Matt Stafford: $7,500 for trying tackle someone by the head.
DJ More: $15,000 for retalating to that cheap/dangerous attempt at said tackle.

Earl Bennete: $5000, then $10,000 (and who knows this week... $25k)
for Wearing ORANGE shoes.

Coach Ryan: $75,000 for profanity at a fan.

Moral of the story:
Take a cheap shot, be fined less... then defending yourself (be it physically or verbally)... and make sure you dress properly.

(and we can keep this list going, for those players that are getting fined for totally clean football hits)


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

How about Rob Gronkowski getting fined $7,500 for spiking the ball too hard? Stupid...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> How about Rob Gronkowski getting fined $7,500 for spiking the ball too hard? Stupid...


He wasn't fined for doing it hard, it was because of doing in the face of the defender and seen as taunting.

Bennett was clearly doing it to spite the rules and did so after being fined once. He knew what would happen and did it anyway.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Bennett was clearly doing it to spite the rules and did so after being fined once. He knew what would happen and did it anyway.


Yep... he was...
Still doesn't change the fact that the NFL puts a bigger onus on a fine because of SHOES (we are just a different color, not some bizzar spike pattern).

Then a player attempting to rip the head off a player, because he is ticked that he through an interception and was having a bad game.

And Earl is going to get fined again, he (or his teammates, or the fans)... will pay it... and he is going to wear the shoes again.

He has already stated, that they are going to have to threaten to suspend him for a game, before he stops wearing them.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yep... he was...
> Still doesn't change the fact that the NFL puts a bigger onus on a fine because of SHOES (we are just a different color, not some bizzar spike pattern).
> 
> Then a player attempting to rip the head off a player, because he is ticked that he through an interception and was having a bad game.
> ...


It's stupid, trivial & I'm behind him, but rules are rules. If your job has a dress code, then you follow it or face the consequences.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> It's stupid, trivial & I'm behind him, but rules are rules. If your job has a dress code, then you follow it or face the consequences.


Yah... it has consequences...

So taking that one out....

7,500 for ripping the head of someone...clearly not by accident either.
75,000 for dropping an F-Bomb on a fan, that probably was doing the same if not worse?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> He wasn't fined for doing it hard, it was because of doing in the face of the defender and seen as taunting.


Oh, puh-leez. He caught the ball, turned and spiked it. He didn't run over to the defender, or make any other gestures. The fact that the defender was busy collecting his jock and didn't have time to vacate the premises isn't Gronk's fault.

How much will Jackson get fined then for what he did last night? That was much more "taunting" than what Gronk did was.

Weak, very weak, on the part of the NFL.

EDIT: Here's a video of it. The flag was questionable, the fine was ludicrous.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... In the last two weeks... you have concreate clear examples of the NFL is so out of wack with their fine structure (like we didn't know that already).
> 
> But:
> 
> ...


The fine system is crazy, on the Stafford tackle, first time I've seen somebody fined for ripping a helmet off as this has happened before (although this particular tackle was different, maybe it was the tackle that caused the fine).

On the Bennett fine, I guess that if all the Bears were wearing them it would be OK (I thought The Bears were wearing their Orange uniforms).

On the Coach Ryan fine, I thought he would be fined at least 100k


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

Some of the fines seem uneven because they're on a schedule. Earl Bennett was told he would not be able to take the field with orange shoes a third time, and that if he did a delay of game would be called and he would be ejected (so he finally complied)

At some point the punishment has to be severe enough to get people to actually respect the rules. In that case, mission accomplished.

*Offense Against Game Official
*Physical Contact with Official: $25,000 (first offense) / $50,000 (second offense)
Verbal or other Non-Physical Offense Against Official: $20,000 / $40,000

*Player Safety Rules and/or Flagrant Personal Foul (including, without limitation)
*Note: Suspension or fine; severity to be determined by degree of violation
Striking/Kicking/Kneeing: $7,500 / $15,000
Horse Collar Tackle: $15,000 / $30,000
Face Mask: $7,500 / $15,000
Leg Whip: $15,000 / $30,000
Late Hit: $7,500 / $15,000
Spearing: $20,000 / $40,000
Impermissible Use of the Helmet (including illegal launching): $20,000 / $40,000
Hit on Defenseless Player: $20,000 / $40,000
Blindside Block: $20,000 / $40,000
Roughing the Passer: $15,000 / $30,000
Low Block: $7,500 / $15,000
Chop Block: $7,500 / $15,000

*Fighting*
Fighting: $25,000 / $50,000
Unnecessarily Entering Fight Area (active involvement): $5,000 / $10,000
Unnecessarily Entering Fight Area (no active involvement): $2,500 / $7,500

*Sportsmanship*
Excessive Profanity; other Unsportsmanlike Conduct (e.g., toward opponent(s), game personnel, fans, etc.): $10,000 / $20,000
Taunting: $7,500 / $10,000
Football Into Stands: $5,000 / $10,000

*Uniform*
Foreign Substances on Body/Uniform: $7,500 / $15,000
Chin Straps: $7,500 / $10,000
Personal Messages: $5,000 / $10,000
(Additional fines may be imposed on team management and coaching staffs for condoning, permitting, etc., violations in this area)
Other Uniform/Equipment Violation: $5,000 / $10,000

*On Field Commercial Logo Violation
*Considered violation of official League licensing agreements; suspension or fine; severity to be determined by degree of violation.

*Gang Signing
*Considered conduct detrimental to the League; suspension or fine; severity to be determined in accordance with provisions of the Personal Conduct Policy.

*Pro Bowl
*Pro Bowl players are subject to fines if they fail to attend team meetings, practices, or photo day without receiving approval for an unauthorized absence from the NFL's Football Operations department.

*The Pro Bowl fine schedule for unauthorized absences is as follows:
*
Late for team meeting: $500
Late for team practice: $500
Late for team photo: $500
Missed team meeting: $2,000
Missed team practice: $2,000
Missed team photo: $2,000

Note: All fine amounts are doubled for repeat offenses. All other fine amounts remain the same for on-field discipline.


----------

